# Panda glowlight Tetra?



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

hey guys, just wondered if any of you have heard or seen these?? 

Just got hold of a small school as they look ace...

anyone know of a latin name?? i'm sure they will be a albino of some kind, i'm not sure, they aren't an albino glowlight.

heres a pic (care of google)


Panda Glowlight Tetra by Mr Edd., on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

heres one of mine


panda glowlight tetra by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

anyone?


----------



## Alastair (14 Jul 2012)

I've had a good flick through the web and can't find anything on them. The closest is the albino glowlight but that has a different colour on its fin. 
Could only find someones Flickr account pics stating they are newly imported! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

thats exactly what i found Al, they are tiny as well, they just fill the space left in the tank nicely.


----------



## tim (14 Jul 2012)

similar to these http://www.flickr.com/photos/36519276@N06/5811137937/?q=albino xray tetravery nice little fish


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

looks like we have a winner! thanks Tim

so it says, that these are the true x ray tetra??!!


----------



## tim (14 Jul 2012)

so it says mate you may have stumbled upon a rare or wild caught strain always liked x ray tetra where did you find them i think those flicks of colour on their fins will blend nicely in your scape


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

i'm not sure i believe that statement, as they do look like morphs, but you never know. Thank for finding those though. They do look good in there, they blend in well with the other tetras.


----------



## Alastair (14 Jul 2012)

According to what I've found yours is this mate 
http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.cfm?f ... -VAR..html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

cheers for that Al, interesting little things though.


----------



## Alastair (14 Jul 2012)

Very nice fish mate. Used to keep the normal x rays in my 5 foot originally. They'll stand out really well in your set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (14 Jul 2012)

they look a little... Demonic...


----------

